# Happy Belated 50th Birthday Donnie Yen!



## Stickgrappler (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello:

*bows deeply*

This past Saturday, the great Donnie Yen turned 50! In celebration, I made some animated GIF's from his awesome movie, Flash Point. 

Here are some of my faves:








2 more here:
*http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/07/donnie-yens-flash-point-animated-gif.html






*3 more parkour-type GIFs here
http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/07/flash-point-gif-set-2-parkour.html

*















*3 more here 
http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/07/flash-point-gif-set-3.html


Enjoy!

Happy 50th Donnie!

Very truly yours in the MA,

~sg


----------



## arnisador (Jul 31, 2013)

He's great!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 31, 2013)

Happy B-Dat Donnie Yen and think you for making me feel REAL old :uhyeah:

I am not that much older I am far from that level of fitness.... Well it looks like I am slapping on the knee braces and going to the basement to start Power 90 (not P90X) again


----------



## Mauthos (Aug 1, 2013)

Lol, just watch Ip Man 1 & 2 over the last 2 nights, awesome films, great man.


----------

